# Whitecroft Hospital (Isle of Wight County Asylum)



## Pagan

Has anyone here been to Whitecroft in the Isle of Wight? I had a look when I was on holiday with my family last summer-I only took a couple of photos coz I was being nagged to hurry up! ha ha!


----------



## Reaperman

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*

Some From 05: http://www.abandoned-britain.com/PP/whitecroft/1.htm


----------



## miss_adventure

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*

I haven't yet, but it's on my "to do" list!

Would be interesting to see how anyone gets on


----------



## Pagan

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*

I'm up for having another go soon if anyones interested-I usually explore alone but wouldnt mind some company, I didnt see the clocktower last time i went


----------



## King Al

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*

I think it looks really interesting I’ve never even thought of the Isle of Wight as a potential UE holiday destination I think I may put it on my map!


----------



## lilli

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*

I think you all might be a bit disapoinnted, it is apparently being/been stripped and was FULL of contractors around new year 

I went at the begining of 2006 http://urbandesertion.squarespace.com/whitecroft/


----------



## Potter

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*

That place is really cool.


----------



## smileysal

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*

Does look a good explore. Like the ivy taking over. Anyone know if its going to be demolished or re-developed into yet more upmarket apartments (as if we don't have enough  )

Thanks Pagan for the pics, they're great. 

 Sal


----------



## worldoftheshadows

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*



smileysal;11816; said:


> Does look a good explore. Like the ivy taking over. Anyone know if its going to be demolished or re-developed into yet more upmarket apartments (as if we don't have enough  )



Theyre demolishing the coridors & some wards & converting whats left into apartments & offices, they also have planning permission for 200 homes in the grounds i think...


----------



## Pagan

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*



worldoftheshadows;11865; said:


> Theyre demolishing the coridors & some wards & converting whats left into apartments & offices, they also have planning permission for 200 homes in the grounds i think...



Dammit  thats such a shame, so i guess if anyone wants to visit here-they should go pretty soon


----------



## worldoftheshadows

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*

To be honest i'd imagine its completely stripped now - i might run out & have a look soon as it about 30min walk from me, Havent been there for a couple of years now.


----------



## Reaperman

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*



worldoftheshadows;11878; said:


> To be honest i'd imagine its completely stripped now - i might run out & have a look soon as it about 30min walk from me, Havent been there for a couple of years now.



Should have gone over the bank holiday and taken advantage of everyones bank holiday complacancy.


----------



## King Al

*Re: Whitecroft Mental Hospital*

Don’t forget pictures, sounds like the last opportunity is getting closer!


----------



## Urban Mole

There is nothing to look at here now, its all either under construction or converted, and some are lived in now, esp the bit from the above pics with the strange sink, thats got people living in there now.

You can have a look at the pics on www.whitecroftpark.co.uk


----------



## smileysal

Looking at the link you've put up UM, it looks like they've kept nearly all the buildings. They seem to have done a nice job of converting this former hospital/asylum, although the rooms seem a little small. Nice tho.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Super Slueth

They had an open viewing on Halloween for the show flat!! From the stories i've heard not a good place to be then!

The have done a good job and the grounds will be wonderful, but the buildings still feel disturbed in places, and I'm not sure i'd like working out in the gym they're going to build round the clock tower.


----------



## sqwasher

Just seen this thread, glad to of seen some pics of it pre-coversion, thanks to all  The conversion looks ok though, specially if you like croquet on the lawn!


----------



## imagnocean

I have recently found out that the building developers have gone into administration a few days ago!

The place is only half-built, and last time I was there, I saw only one house that was actually being lived in (as there was a sign up asking people to respect the home owners privacy as the house was occupied!).

I know someone who was actually in there at one point in time, (they're still alive).

It's got a very strange feel to it. But marvelous pictures you've got there!


----------



## caulkhead-bill

yes i been there too and it has much more thab a strange feel


----------



## T-bar

urban mole went up a week or so back and theres nothing worth looking at at all now its all developed and cleared


----------



## ladyofshallot

I wonder if the people that are buying these apartments know anything of the hospitals history!! I know I wouldnt want to live there.


----------



## Urban Mole

I wouldnt mind living there, providing they finished it 
But the cheapest apartment is like £160k or so 
The morgue was demolished tho


----------



## Mr Sam

omg the double sink how cool and random


----------



## NobodyGirl

let me be the first to say..... SEEEEEEEXXXYYYY!


----------



## kittykat

Gorgeous pics! I love how the vines are growing in the place!!


----------



## T-bar

kittykat said:


> Gorgeous pics! I love how the vines are growing in the place!!





WERE growing in the place lol


----------



## Urban Mole

A friend of ours had been up there during the early stages of development/conversion/demolition, and I thought Id get some of his pics up for you all to see.







































































































































































Hope you enjoyed seeng these.


----------



## Dystopia

I love the bell and the shots inside the clock.  The graffiti reminds me of Denbigh Asylum in the lift shaft.


----------



## Urban Mole

Oh and this was taken from the Oakdene website(the company doing the conversions)



> IMPORTANT NOTICE: On 23 January 2009 CMT Haig, EM Shires and KL Dukes were appointed as Joint Administrators of Oakdene Homes Plc, Oakdene Estate Management Limited, Propan Properties Limited and Oakdene Marina Developments Limited to manage their affairs, business and property as agents and without personal liability. CMT Haig, EM Shires and KL Dukes are licensed to act as insolvency practitioners by the Institute of Chartered Accountants in England and Wales.
> 
> If you are a creditor of Oakdene Homes PLC, Oakdene Estate Management Limited, Propan Properties Limited, or Oakdene Marina Developments Limited please contact Hannah Goodwin at [email protected]. If you are interested in acquiring any of the assets of Oakdene Homes PLC, Oakdene Estate Management Limited, Propan Properties Limited, or Oakdene Marina Developments Limited please contact Bhaven Taylor at [email protected].



Stuff still seems to be happening up there tho


----------

